# 20 Gallon Community Help



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

I might get one to put Pineapple in with a couple other fish. What else can I get? My dad wants a community tank with Pineapple (cuz that's his fav fishie <3) that we can put in my room in the new house. What fish can I put in there (with my really tiny betta fish Pineapple)?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

IMO, with a 20 gal. tank you could EASILY have some cories for the bottom and a nice school of Harlequin Rasboras with your betta. Nice, small (but not small enough for the betta to eat), peaceful guys. 

Here is a link to some info on them:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+2855+1065&pcatid=1065

And a pic:


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Female guppies, small pleco's, small loaches ( Kuhli loaches), tetras, hatchetfish, exotic catfish, wood cats, banjo catfish, corydoras catfish, cherry barbs, shrimp (except macrobracium), marbled crayfish, clams (so long as the aquarium has been running for 6 months and/or has tons of floating matter), otocinclus, there are many more, just search online and at LFS.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Won't a crayfish eat the betta? Also, aren't MOST tetras fin nippers?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

I like the idea of cory catfish and harlequin rasboras. Will they get along (with my betta and eachother)?


----------



## badfish123 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Resboras Will. Have you thought of the Otocinclus?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Won't a crayfish eat the betta? Also, aren't MOST tetras fin nippers?


Marbled crayfish are the exception. They are all female, self clone, and leave fish alone (unless you starve them). I keep two with my male and they are fine, even with the smallest shrimp. Some tetras fin nip, some don't. It really depends on the tetra species and the amount in the group. Generally tetras with neon tetra shaped fins seem to be less nippy. I would definately recommend banjo catfish. Although they rarely move (most people don't use nets, they just pick them up. Even if you drop them back in the water, they won't swim), they are very cool. They shed skin, have the appearence of a dead leaf, and luve burying themselves. I wouldn't get them, cory cats, or loaches without sand though.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

BettasForever said:


> I like the idea of cory catfish and harlequin rasboras. Will they get along (with my betta and eachother)?


They will get along, if your betta is one that likes tankmates. Like badfish said, otocinclus (2-3, they are schooling fish) are great as well.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting info on the Marbled Crayfish!!! Thanks for posting it. 

How would they be in a 38 gal. community tank with angels, swords, platies and gravel bottom? Oh - and plants. Would they dig up my rooted plants?


----------



## badfish123 (Mar 12, 2011)

Self Clone? This means that they dont mate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Interesting info on the Marbled Crayfish!!! Thanks for posting it.
> 
> How would they be in a 38 gal. community tank with angels, swords, platies and gravel bottom? Oh - and plants. Would they dig up my rooted plants?





badfish123 said:


> Self Clone? This means that they dont mate?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They would be fine with the fish (though they would have to be full grown (4-5 inches) to handle the angels I think. I am selling them once mine clone themselves. They will dig up plants, but certain plants will handle them. The crayfish make the decisions though. They will pick out plants they don't like and leave some of the ones they do. And self clone means they don't mate. They just have babies, and they all have the same genetics.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lion Mom, what plants do you have? Some plants are fine. You could also buy a 10-20 gallon rubbermaid, put the crayfish in and turn the babies into angel food. Marmorkrebs (marbled crayfish) are very temp. tolerant. They can go below freezing and above 120 for short periods. You don't need a heater. Also, fast growing plants seem to outgrow the crayfish's destruction.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I have some tall anubius, small (dwarf) swords), wisteria, guppy grass and another one that is rooted that I can't remember the name of, but it's doing FANTASTIC and would HATE to lose it!!! 

BTW, what is the minimum size tank for them? Ok with guppies or not so much?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> I have some tall anubius, small (dwarf) swords), wisteria, guppy grass and another one that is rooted that I can't remember the name of, but it's doing FANTASTIC and would HATE to lose it!!!
> 
> BTW, what is the minimum size tank for them? Ok with guppies or not so much?


Wisteria, guppy grass, and swords are recommended plants to keep them with. The minimum tank size is 10 gallons, and you could get away with two crays in there. They are okay with guppies.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you!!!!

Since they self-clone, I think I will just get one.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

One more question - do they enjoy an algae tab after lights out?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep, they enjoy algea tabs and shrimp pellets, but they are mostly herbivorous. A full grown one may kill a guppy, but only if it is very hungry, or it doesn't have sufficient hiding. When molting they are very vulnerable, and the guppies could injure it, provoking an aggressive response. So long as you care for them properly it should be fine. I am selling some once mine clone themselves so you could buy one from me, there are tons of AB sellers as well.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, marbled crayfish sound fun! I'd love to have some. I'd love to get a big plastic tub to keep some in. I think my brother would enjoy them, too. He's always liked crayfish. I suppose shipping wouldn't be too expensive since they don't need heat packs, right?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep, crayfish aren't as fragile as fish so shipping is easier. If anyone is interested I am selling adults for 8 dollars. 10 dollars for an older female (means more babies each time), and 25 dollars for a female holding eggs.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone wanna answer my question (or contribute)?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

BettasForever said:


> Anyone wanna answer my question (or contribute)?


 I've answered all your questions


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Yep, they enjoy algea tabs and shrimp pellets, but they are mostly herbivorous. A full grown one may kill a guppy, but only if it is very hungry, or it doesn't have sufficient hiding. When molting they are very vulnerable, and the guppies could injure it, provoking an aggressive response. So long as you care for them properly it should be fine. I am selling some once mine clone themselves so you could buy one from me, there are tons of AB sellers as well.


Well DARN - I already ordered one from Planted Aquariums Central. If I had know you had some to sell, I would have gotten one from you - SORRY! 

In any event, I am REALLY excited and can't WAIT to get Ms. Marbles! :lol:

One more thing - there is a female betta in that tank with the guppies right now. Is that ok or should I move her? 

I have a decent sized piece of driftwood in that tank with some java moss & java fern on it. Will she eat that or should I move it to a different tank? 

How about acclimation? Like a fish or something different? 

I just can't thank you enough for all your help - so THANKS again! :-D


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Well DARN - I already ordered one from Planted Aquariums Central. If I had know you had some to sell, I would have gotten one from you - SORRY!
> 
> In any event, I am REALLY excited and can't WAIT to get Ms. Marbles! :lol:
> 
> ...


 The betta may disturb her, in which case she will wave her claws, but no harm will be done. Bettas learn quick, my marbled cray got angry at my betta and my betta never attacked him again! My crayfish gives food to the betta to distract him during feeding time!:lol: Acclimate them the same way, and they shouldn't bother the moss. I hear they love hiding in it. Just make sure you have hiding space, as the female betta will attempt to kill her during her molt....everyone loves crayfish...... You may not see her for a while at first though. I just moved one of my crays to a ten gallon and haven't seen him all day. They take a while to get settled in.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> The betta may disturb her, in which case she will wave her claws, but no harm will be done. Bettas learn quick, my marbled cray got angry at my betta and my betta never attacked him again! My crayfish gives food to the betta to distract him during feeding time!:lol: Acclimate them the same way, and they shouldn't bother the moss. I hear they love hiding in it. Just make sure you have hiding space, as the female betta will attempt to kill her during her molt....everyone loves crayfish...... You may not see her for a while at first though. I just moved one of my crays to a ten gallon and haven't seen him all day. They take a while to get settled in.


Hmmmm.... I may just go ahead & move Trixie (the female betta) since she IS a hooligan and has already killed the two smallest guppies in that tank. :-(

What about temp? What is the ideal? I have been keeping that tank at approx. 80 since there is a betta in it, but is that too warm for Ms. Marbles?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Hmmmm.... I may just go ahead & move Trixie (the female betta) since she IS a hooligan and has already killed the two smallest guppies in that tank. :-(
> 
> What about temp? What is the ideal? I have been keeping that tank at approx. 80 since there is a betta in it, but is that too warm for Ms. Marbles?


 Oh, they can go from freezing to 140 degrees farenheit, 65-80 is ideal.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Oh, they can go from freezing to 140 degrees farenheit, 65-80 is ideal.


Sounds GREAT!!! 

Are they escape artists? I am planing on replacing the power filter with an internal filter so I can put a glass top on the tank to close it off. Will be doing a large water change on the tank Tuesday & get that stuff switched around. 

The algae tabs I am planning on using are the Tetra Algae & Veggie tabs I use on my other "night crew" fish. Sure hope she likes them!

SO excited!!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Sounds GREAT!!!
> 
> Are they escape artists? I am planing on replacing the power filter with an internal filter so I can put a glass top on the tank to close it off. Will be doing a large water change on the tank Tuesday & get that stuff switched around.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, they love escaping. Good thing is if their gills are wet they can stay out of water for a very long time. If she does get out leave bowls of water around and she will possibly find them and re-wet herself. Forgot to mention, it's a good thing you didn't order from me. I won't have any available in 2 months.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Yeah, they love escaping. Good thing is if their gills are wet they can stay out of water for a very long time. If she does get out leave bowls of water around and she will possibly find them and re-wet herself. Forgot to mention, it's a good thing you didn't order from me. I won't have any available in 2 months.


Well, now I don't feel so bad. :-D

The glass top I will put on that tank is actually for a 20 gal. tank so it will cover the entire top so no escaping for HER!!! :lol:

One last question about something I'm not really clear on. Are they nocturnal? Do I put in the algae/veggie tab after lights out or in the morning? 

Thank you SO much for all your help!!! Heard from Heather already this morning & Ms. Marbles is on her way - can't WAIT!!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Well, now I don't feel so bad. :-D
> 
> The glass top I will put on that tank is actually for a 20 gal. tank so it will cover the entire top so no escaping for HER!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


They are nocturnal, but they will eventually learn to come out in the day if that is when you feed them. Mine will eat whenever, they aren't very picky, but they will do any renovating of your tank at night.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> They are nocturnal, but they will eventually learn to come out in the day if that is when you feed them. Mine will eat whenever, they aren't very picky, but they will do any renovating of your tank at night.


OK - good to know. I moved Trixie the renegade female out of the tank so there are only some guppies in there now. I have three hunks of driftwood in there, a clay pot and a "never saw oil" oil burner with the open back. Hope that's enough hiding spots to make Ms. Marbles comfy! :-D


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> OK - good to know. I moved Trixie the renegade female out of the tank so there are only some guppies in there now. I have three hunks of driftwood in there, a clay pot and a "never saw oil" oil burner with the open back. Hope that's enough hiding spots to make Ms. Marbles comfy! :-D


 One more thing, they love hamster tubes and PVc pipe, partially buried under the substrate. Crayfish build burrows in the wild and these are similar to their burrows.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Any help here? :3


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I would add 6 harlequin rasbora's and 5 panda corydoras. I would also add 4 ghost shrimp.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

You can have 16 fish in a 20g? :3 I didn't know that. :3


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Ghost shrimp don't count as fish because they have very low bioloads. I would suggest pygmy corydoras or panda corydoras. That should be fine.


----------



## kalae (Feb 13, 2011)

A school of panda cory's are excellent cleaners and adorable to watch :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

